# Tecumseh Carb Part ID



## losvaldez (Sep 2, 2011)

I need help identifying a Tecumseh carb. The only numbers I can find are "901 3J7" stamped on the carb and "510 125" on the carb intake pipe. The motor has a Tecumseh metal tag with an indian on it but I cannot find an engine information label. This engine is used on a log splitter that's at least 25yrs old and from what I was told by the man who built it is that it is an 8hp engine. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Most model and type numbers were stamped into the tin cover for the flywheel then they paint over them, they are usually on the flat side near the spark plug or on the vertical side of the tin shroud.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the engine block cast iron or aluminum? Where is the oil fill located? How many bolts on the head?


----------

